# Tobin is Slow as Molasses DVD / New Product Giveaway



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

JimD said :headknock:headknock:headknock


JimD said:


> No, go on and get the dvd's....
> 
> Tobin's announcement will not affect the dvd's ....
> 
> After waiting over a month he should have some type of contest to give a dvd or two away.


:rotfl: I resemble that statement Jim! :rotfl:

Available for everyone to play... Pick a number between 1 and 1000 and I'll Give away.. .Winner gets to Choose...


The DVD 4 Pack
The new Product if you already have the 4 pack (because many of you do already)
If you've purchased any DVDs in the last 30 days and you win, you'll be refunded and you'll get your choice of the above. 

New Product Status
Web coding people are hard at work putting together the delivery system. It will be worth the wait.

*Runs until Friday unless someone guesses the actual number, then it will end immediately. *

Here's another subtle hint of new product below.
Photo licensed, paid for, and fully in compliance with the photographers terms.
Copyright attribution
http://www.123rf.com/profile_jackf'>jackf / 123RF Stock Photo


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

99


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

361


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

147


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

742


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

584


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

7


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

296


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

501


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

822


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

30


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> JimD said :headknock:headknock:headknock
> 
> :rotfl: I resemble that statement Jim! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


By the way...I'd gladly work with you on models and photography to spice up those DVD covers!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

218


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

777


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

10


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

512


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

934


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

305


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

758


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

5


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

510


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

575


----------



## LagunaFisher (Jul 8, 2013)

813


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

812


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

999


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

700


----------



## ReefBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

216


----------



## perch snatcher (Feb 20, 2012)

365


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

700


----------



## CRGR (Sep 8, 2014)

381


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

711


----------



## JJTTraylor (Jan 30, 2009)

997


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

397


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

508


----------



## HOGWILD_2610 (Jul 15, 2009)

796


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHOOK (Jan 8, 2013)

832


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

456


----------



## TexanBrewer (Jan 12, 2015)

411


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

625


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

637


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

3

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

606


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

316


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

462


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

888


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

251


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

652


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

728:clover:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

270


----------



## dcs12345 (May 1, 2014)

374


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Last I'd say my guess was 143 but I'm going with 646 this year. So 646 is my guess.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

1


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

1000


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

481


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

672


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

333


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

309

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

500


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

888


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

679


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

713


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

564


----------



## lighttackle (Aug 17, 2012)

936


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

319


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

96


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

219


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

925 the weight of my best trout. 9.25

Keep up the good work Tobin. Great idea with everyone rained out the last week or two.

JimD

Do not end early. 
These are too much fun. Thanks.


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

1


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

66


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

572


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

14


----------



## SBJR (Mar 31, 2016)

768


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

671


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

121


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

658


----------



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

808


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

123


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

276


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

454


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

187


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

487


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

SurfHippie said:


> 333


Darnit! You beat me to it!

420


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Tobin if I win 
then I want to donate the the 4 pack back and have you split the dvd's up and give a dvd to the 4 individuals closest to number that I would pick- two closest above and two below each a dvd. (I bought the dvds a long time ago and they are worth the money.) I do love a contest. Thanks.

*I am guessing in your original post that you meant the number closest to the number your pick WITHOUT going over your number is the winner*. There was a discussion about this when two people were the same distance from the correct number one above and one below. 
Jim

I was not sure on your hint BUT 
If the model below is part of the prize then she or a like Blonde model would be kept and not donated back.  

Here's another subtle hint of new product below.
Photo licensed, paid for, and fully in compliance with the photographers terms.
Copyright attribution
http://www.123rf.com/profile_jackf'>jackf / 123RF Stock Photo


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

281


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

88


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

720


----------



## Righand (Aug 29, 2005)

301


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

616


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

862


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

169


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

732


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

369


----------



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

696


----------



## Chris.00 (Apr 18, 2013)

445


----------



## clintlowery (Jul 27, 2015)

195


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

874

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

826


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

714


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

692


----------



## Monte45 (Jul 22, 2014)

486


----------



## wavygravy (Nov 18, 2015)

420


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

109


----------



## reigningreds (Oct 1, 2014)

237


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

404 error code DVD not found


----------



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

963


----------



## Texan J.C. (Aug 12, 2015)

111


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

416


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

838


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

549


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93Whaler (Sep 13, 2013)

*My guess*

860


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

325


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

123


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

675


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

101


----------



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

13


----------



## bigjordy (Apr 10, 2015)

654


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

642


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

644 in honor of June 1944?


----------



## mikozz (Jun 6, 2006)

666. Just in case you're the Antichrist!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

222

because i need the DVDs


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Why lucky 13 of course..
1Fisher77316


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

246


----------



## New2Salt (Jun 30, 2014)

530




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matador (Nov 8, 2006)

876


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

76


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

627


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

333


----------



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

646


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

607


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Nobody's taken it I'll go with 321


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

267


----------



## SJ9125 (Dec 31, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> JimD said :headknock:headknock:headknock
> 
> :rotfl: I resemble that statement Jim! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


739.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

223

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

621!tuna!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

JimD said:


> *I am guessing in your original post that you meant the number closest to the number your pick WITHOUT going over your number is the winner*. There was a discussion about this when two people were the same distance from the correct number one above and one below.


That's correct Jim.. Closest without going over.

Models are not included ;-) They are solely for communicating the hints ;-)


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

461


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

36


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

93


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

616


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

323


----------



## SkeeterRick (Feb 26, 2016)

113

And I bought the 4 pack in the last 30 days...


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

5


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

My bad 9121 SS, missed your post.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

911


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

262


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

69


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

787


----------



## 21shoalwater (Sep 8, 2015)

#7


----------



## TommyTom (May 26, 2016)

2

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

48


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

789


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

77


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

22


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

647


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

555


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

482


----------



## Meathead01 (Sep 27, 2015)

117


----------



## aviator04 (Sep 11, 2011)

696


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

525


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

321


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

69


----------



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

414


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

689


----------



## Hawg (Aug 28, 2011)

340


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

33


----------



## Capt. Neal Flanagan (May 29, 2016)

444


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

752


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

79


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

343


----------



## KadeChiz (Feb 4, 2016)

118.


----------



## Tomahawg (Aug 5, 2015)

421


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

The number was taken, my new number is 5

I'm class of '05 and this is the 5th dvd


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

704

One of the best MirrorLure surf colors "The Texas Chicken"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

23


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's two '69's' Only the first of a number selection will be counted. 

LOL... 666.. 404... Good stuff on the humor front in there too.

The pre selected number is still not matched yet. 

Worked on the information clip for 'the product' yesterday and today, Legal is done, web delivery is being worked on. Thank you for your patience.
tobin


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

13


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

832


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

418


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

529


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

512


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

617


----------



## john boat (Feb 18, 2013)

57


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

123


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

463


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

888


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

778


----------



## bassplayer (Mar 3, 2014)

311


----------



## seawolfe (Feb 18, 2013)

555


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

667 neighbor of the beast! 

S7 Edge


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

716


----------



## elrober (May 21, 2004)

*Number*

9999


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

28


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

wavygravy said:


> 420


Sorry, Wavy, but I picked 420 back on page 9. Don't want to see you miss out because of a duplicate; plus Trout Support said the number has not been selected yet, so guess again!


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

741


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

284


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

531


----------



## devo (Apr 7, 2009)

666


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

832


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

288


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

383


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

870 (best duck gun)


----------



## FishinKidSteven (Feb 6, 2015)

198


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

364


----------



## AlabamaSportsman (Apr 28, 2016)

304


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

899


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

775


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

286


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ummmm 9999 is not between 1 and 1000. Just letting you know ;-)

Still up for grabs.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

775


Daryl Ransleben


----------



## 21shoalwater (Sep 8, 2015)

7


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

210


----------



## jcaceem (Oct 10, 2012)

11


----------



## Txsalt24vx (Jan 30, 2014)

787


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

777

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw_990 (Mar 7, 2015)

365


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

507


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

833


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2011)

36


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMichael (Jul 31, 2013)

522


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

413


----------



## Justin6359 (May 15, 2014)

200


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

444


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Tobin, tell them I won so they stop posting numbers. It's over fellas.


J/k

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

39


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

136


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

bjones2571 said:


> Tobin, tell them I won so they stop posting numbers. It's over fellas.
> 
> J/k
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


LOL... nice.

Still up for grabs.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

957


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

612


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

532


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

111


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

347


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

659 thanks T


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

269


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

678


----------



## jetajv (Dec 17, 2013)

She looks like a 10 so it must be 10


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

482


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Using new math, Im gonna say 41


----------



## chargedchevy (Mar 17, 2013)

964


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

1


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

615


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

88


----------



## MudMann (Apr 27, 2010)

669


----------



## Anchor Management (Nov 19, 2015)

*My guess*

10


----------



## Net N Yahoo (Jun 19, 2015)

551


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

652


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

777


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

45


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBSTX (Aug 16, 2015)

127


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

9


----------



## rosetejas (Aug 1, 2014)

*Guess*

47


----------



## WTAggie (Sep 22, 2012)

628


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

349


----------



## butterbean63 (Apr 7, 2016)

907


----------



## Texasspreared (Aug 6, 2015)

746


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's a couple close but no takers just yet.


----------



## quackerstacker (Jan 21, 2010)

14


----------



## NE14fishing (Aug 27, 2012)

255


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

634


----------



## Net N Yahoo (Jun 19, 2015)

552


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

437


----------



## WhenICan (Mar 2, 2010)

437


----------



## WhenICan (Mar 2, 2010)

SurfHippie beat me to it.
439


----------



## clintlowery (Jul 27, 2015)

15


----------



## BP23 (Mar 11, 2016)

399


----------



## Jonezee22 (Apr 10, 2014)

622


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

997


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Still going....


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

247


----------



## devo (Apr 7, 2009)

1 lucky number


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

2


----------



## TexasAg12 (Jun 10, 2016)

380


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

686


----------



## CraigTexasAnthony (Feb 20, 2012)

310


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

613


----------



## Salty Sam (Sep 25, 2012)

437


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

417


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBC (May 24, 2013)

382


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

39


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Contest has ended!!!!

Winner announcement soon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Contest Has ended!!!!

Winner announcement soon!!


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

955


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... This is what a Semi feels like when he's trying to stop when a car pulls out in front of him.. 

Contest has ended ... se Winners Announcement.


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

BTW Tobin...did you release the new DVD you posted about a month ago? I don't see it on your site. I already have your 4 DVD's (2 red, 2 trout). 
Just curious.


----------

